# Possible Purchases Getting MAD



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Just wondering what you think of the look of these goats
The Saanen's first ad from the top!
I've email an enquirie about them...but no answer yet 

I'm looking at the doelings mainly 

http://www.dairygoatsqld.org.au/forsale.htm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Possible Purchases*

not bad -- would like to see the milkers rear udder but her for udder looks smooth in that picture.

Not sure on the milker doe though with her back -- it isnt very level, her rump is higher then her withers.

I like one of the doe kids -- the one pictured from the front -- she looks fairly level something you dont see much of over there I am noticing


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Possible Purchases*

Yeah have asked for more photos, if & when they answer me

also edited above


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Possible Purchases*

they dont look too bad shirrelle - let us know how it goes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Possible Purchases*

I agree........ :greengrin:

let us know ... :wink:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Possible Purchases*

ok I've heard back from them...they have 4 does @ 150 each, how does that price sound to you?
they were born Sep 09 ...going to ask them more questions now 
will update as I know more


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Possible Purchases*

Sounds like a good price to me. Don't know what they go for over there.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Possible Purchases*



CrossCreekTX said:


> Sounds like a good price to me. Don't know what they go for over there.


I agree -- if you like them they could be a good starter herd


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Possible Purchases*

shirelle, I'd like to see pictures of them, and also have the following questions answered:

- are they registered, if so what bloodlines?
- are they tested -ve for cae and jd
- what do their mum's yield
- are they disbudded
- have they been joined
- were they dam raised or bottle raised

All in all, $150 could be very very cheap if they are good goats. But the price is pretty indicative of what you get re dairy goats in Australia - at that price you are probably looking at decent home milkers, probably registered but not show goats - and probably doing 2 - 3L per day, you wont get the huge producers for that price. Really when you start looking at the good show registered goats, and the big producers they are around $400 - 600. But, most people dont really need those ones.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Possible Purchases*

did you Check the link? 
they are the only photos I can get (I have a feeling they are not very pc illiterate)
they are cae free accredited but not Johnes.
I know they may not be show goats...And I don't care about that..I'm not going to be showing them...
they are registered 
2 sets of twins 
Twins born 30.9.09 Adabel breeding sire and dam.
Twins born 21.9.09 Ellendean breeding sire and dam

glad you brought up these q's
- what do their mum's yield
- are they disbudded (by the look of the pics I'd say they are)
- have they been joined
- were they dam raised or bottle raised


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Possible Purchases*

I would want more pics, but if they are close by to you I would go out there, have a look, take some pics, go home and think for a couple days, get some perspective, then decide.

CAE free is good, JD is a personal choice. Personally, I would want them tested -ve, johnes is a harder disease to eradicate than CAe. I would much rather deal with CAE as you can have it gone in one generation - whereas JD stays in your soil for up to 7 years. That being said, if everything else is good with them, I would quarrantine them on my place and do the testing myself.

The registration is good, you can always breed up.

I always ask the yield - because they look nice enough goaties, and the price is good, but I have bought some lovely looking doelings that go on to yield only a litre per day. Not good enough. If you can, watch their mums being milked out - have a go yourself if they will let you - look at their mum's udders for how they collapse, what size teats they have, whether they are easy to milk in terms of let down and orifice size, how well they are attached, and of course how much they yield, and taste it to make sure you like it.

Re the disbudding, they look to have been disbudded but I just ask, or look myself, to see if there is any chance they are polled. If disbudded there will be a bald patch if you part the hair. Polled goats dont have this.I'm a bit of a fan of polled goats but I know many people dont like them.

Re joining - some people join at 8 mths, to have their first lactation/freshening at 12 mths or so, so there is a possibility these girls will be joined, or if you want to, they could maybe join them for you. Personally, I'm leaving my girls to join at 18 mths or so, and kid at 24 mths, but thats just because of the show ring requirements, if you arent showing and these girls are well grown I would say join them and kid them down this year, get right into it!

Re the method of raising, again its just personal preference, I prefer the milk stand temperament of a bottle fed goat, some people prefer a dam raised goat.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Possible Purchases*

I can't go and see them...they're 3 hours drive away...I can only go and get them...when I can get my parents to take me
I wish I had an expert goat person to take with me but I don't
have asked those other question's now

Will update as i know more


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Possible Purchases*

ah, I feel your pain, I am in the same boat. In which case I would hope for more pictures. haha, wish I was buying that commercial dairy then I could go with you


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Possible Purchases*

"chuckles"
I have asked about photos


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Possible Purchases*

I had to give up driving. It is frustrating when you want to go do something and have to wait for someone to take you.

BTW, what kind of tree is that in the picture of the goats on the metal culvert?


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Possible Purchases*



CrossCreekTX said:


> I had to give up driving. It is frustrating when you want to go do something and have to wait for someone to take you.
> 
> BTW, what kind of tree is that in the picture of the goats on the metal culvert?


i'm not sure...possibly a wattle....am not very familiar with that country it's a the foothills of a rain-forest


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Possible Purchases*

ok I haven't heard back a second time from them
So what I have done is get the dairy goat society members list and email all the locales an inquire to see if they have goats for sale...
Hope that does not stir anything up...

the reason being is this ....they advertised the goats on another classifieds "doelings $80 $150 then when I emailed they said that the $80 doeling was withdrawn from the sale...why would you do that 1 day after advertising them
Maybe I'm crazy but to me that sound sus... I've being fried a few time now so...
what do you's think?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Possible Purchases*

I think thats a wise decision to do, especially since you are wanting foundation does to build a herd on, best to start with the best you can afford. it could be that maybe they decided to keep the 80 doeling or otherwise yeah it might be suss ... hope you find some good does


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Possible Purchases*



keren said:


> shirelle, I'd like to see pictures of them, and also have the following questions answered:
> 
> - what do their mum's yield
> - are they disbudded
> ...


mother's are not tested...will be next year.
disbudded yes
joined no
dam raised 2 were, bottle raised 2 were,

have repeated the following questions (because they did not answer the first time)

Have you had any problems with the "Barber's Pole Worm"?

Do you have cattle ticks? (as we are clean, & certified organic)

What do you feed your goats? (as in grains, free-range, )

Are they electric fence trained?

Do you have any more Photos? etc mother's udder's, and more of the doelings please?

soooo will see what happens now


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

honestly, I can understand getting mad, these guys arent doing a whole lot to promote their stock are they? 

"mother's are not tested...will be next year." thats not really good enough for me. I dont care about official milk testing, honestly just milk the doe into a bucket for a day or two and let me know how much she gives, not that big an ask surely. 

*sigh, sorry you arent here, I could point you to some really nice does for sale


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

without all the hassle


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah if they don't smarten up there act...there going to lose a sale...i'm not that desperate...if they don't answer my question this time well it will be sorry but goodbye ..... :-( :-|


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

gave it a miss...
thanks for all your help


----------

